# Onkyo TX-NR646



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm a newbie here so everyone please be gentle! I just upgraded my 7 year old Onkyo receiver with an Onkyo TX-NR646 and have a couple questions for the experts here. I'm attaching pictures of my current 7.1 set up to make it easier to visualize.

- Can I simply use the middle rear speakers, leave them where they are, point them upward at the ceiling and use it as a 5.1.2 Atmos setup? I know that Atmos speakers need to be in the front and in the ceiling, or pointed up.
- If I can't simply leave them where they are, can I move these same speakers down and prop them up to point at the ceiling? They are cheap samsungs that were part of a blu ray surround set I have. I don't want to spend $200 on special Atmos speakers, unless this forum believes they are truly worth it
- Can I somehow add some kind of amp and add 2 channels to this receiver to make it a 5.1.4 set up?

Thank you in advance for anyone that chooses to post!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would say that leaving them where they are and point them up may give decent results. I would certainly give it a try. Atmos is still in its beginning stages for home Theater and results with different positions will very. It looks like the onkyo does not have any pre outs so adding an amp is not possible.


----------



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

My receiver arrives on Thu, so will post results then!


----------



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

So my receiver finally came in, hooked up my new speakers and receiver with my old FAT PS3 and something seemed amiss, no HD sound, better for sure, but didn't feel right...definitely no Atmos. Turns out the PS3 doesn't bitstream....arrrrgggghhhhh. 

So, what are my options? Can I get any old blu ray player? Do all of them output in bitstream? Or should I try and get a used slim PS3 (I've read it does output in bitstream)? Definitely not a huge gamer, so don't care for a PS4. Appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Any cheap newer Bluray player will support bitstream but usually not by default so some device programming might be involved.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My PS3 fat does bitstream. Doesn't matter though since I use pcm. Should be in the toolbox and in audio settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you Ericzim. 

Willis, I don't see the option under audio settings, just linear pcm 

Rohan


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well let me have a look...
How old is your fatty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

Which one?! Lol. Bought it in 2008 or 09


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

So, what I can find is first gen models don't do bitstream. Mine however is not a first gen(60gb model), and apparently does not do bitstream either. When I initially set it up, I didn't want to bitstream anyway so it didn't matter, but I must have just figured I actively chose pcm. I would still choose pcm anyway since atmos isn't in my cards currently. Apologies for speaking without double checking. I hate when I do that, and find that my memory has failed. A new BD player might be in order. Fwiw, I don't think it will matter unless you can get your atmos placement better anyhow. This is pretty much conjecture though, based only on what I've read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

